# Can someone explain the 5 day Fenbendazole worming



## StellaLenoir (Sep 10, 2007)

So far I have used Ivermectin on feed, and paste, and just did a dose of Pyrantel pamoate . No worms seen ever. I have had my girls since April and the other from May. I am not sure of the care they recieved before I got them. I know their feet were not done, so I think maybe the worm schedual was off too.

SO could someone explain what the 5 day is? I have a tube of Fenbendazole paste but I dont know how to do the 5 day.

And I have never seen Praziquantel, what is that in a brand name maybe? Thanks!!!

Fenbendazole 5 day.

Wait ten days (life cycle of most worms)

Worm with Ivermectin

Wait ten days

Worm with Praziquantel (Tapeworms)

This should clear any extra worms that have been hanging on!!


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on someone, Rabbitfizz? Anybody? This very well may be a stupid question




: or a very obvious answer, but I really am not sure how to do the 5 day worming! Is it a reg dose each for 5 days?

Please I really think my girl may have lingering worms.......I heard it from an angel, aka Bonnie. :aktion033:

thanks again!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 11, 2007)

Fenbendazole(brand names: Panacur, SafeGuard), is reported to do the 'best' job of removing both ENCYSTED SMALL STRONGYLES and TAPEWORMS,(along with all other 'common' 'worms' except bots) when given in a five day, double dose (according to the horse's weight)-meaning that each day for five days in a row, if you had a (miniature)horse that weighs 250 lbs, you would administer a 500 lb. dose). It is also reportedly a very 'safe' wormer. I have done the 'five day double dose' several times, usually in the fall, and am personally satisfied with doing so. I am NOT a vet; just a very longtime horse keeper and steward of their needs...it goes without saying that you should consult your OWN VET regarding deworming procedures for your own horses and your own situation. Also, you should never administer a dewormer unless the horse is healthy; deworming IS a stress to their system. Tip: get some "Probios" or "Benebac" paste for horses, give according to directions the day after deworming.)

Praziquantrel is for tapeworms; it is added to ivermectin (I think), in some formulations. It is essentially the same med as 'Droncit', which is what we are sold to give to dogs for tapeworm, as I understand it. However, as far as I have read, it has no effect on encysted small strongyles.

Call your vet, describe what you have done by way of deworming so far since you've had your minis, get his/her advice. However, I strongly recommend that you do NOT use "Quest" on miniature horses. "Quest" is touted for the removal of encysted small strongyles; but all I have read says that the 5 day, double dose of fenbendazole is MUCH more effective, overall, and MUCH safer(though it will cost more than "Quest")..."Quest" is VERY dose-specific, and can all too easily be overdosed, as several on this Forum who have lost miniatures, almost CERTAINLY due to its use, can testify! If your vet is not quite familiar with miniatures, or hasn't read up on it, he/she might recommend using "Quest"--but I,personally, would NEVER use it for miniatures, period.

Margo


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank You Margo! :aktion033:

My girls are healthy but just the lingering possible worm issue. I would never use Quest, I have that forever etched in my mind from this forum!

I will talk to my vet, but he is a very let nature take its corse kind of vet. Which I like in some cases, but not others. I do have probios so that is taken care of. I just was not sure on the dosing fo the 5 day. I really think my 2 year old may have a worm issue that has not been "cured' yet, I know they are a reacurring problem,but I think I may have been dosing too lightly for her.

thanks again! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## WeeOkie (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, Margo, I have always just used the regular dose for each day. Have I been doing it wrong all these years?

Rita


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends where you are!!

The five day Fenbendazole course is only double outside Europe apparently- not sure about Ox and NZ but North America is recommended to double dose.

You will NEVER see encysteds- that is the danger.

Fenbendazole does not kill tapeworms in horses- it does kill one type of Tapeworm but it is not normally found in horses and it is not allowed to advertise as killing tapes in the UK so I would never rely on it to do so.

It is quite simple.

Five day Panacur.

wait ten days.

Ivermectin + praziquantel ( Zimectrin Gold)

Then on just Ivermectin every eight weeks.

Once or twice a year - Spring and Autumn, or just Spring depending on your area, you do the five day wait ten days then Combi worming.

Rest of the time just use Ivermectin.

No need to "rotate"


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in Florida. I dont think my girls have ever been wormed with Fenbendazole. From what the previous owner said, she used the Ivermectin Gold each time.

What can be expected to come out of them (if you know what I mean) during and after the 5 day course?

Will there be anything to see, to know you got all the nasty beggers? I really think this may just be what my girl needs.

These 5 months with my horses have been a huge learning experience and I thank everyone on here for all the knowledge that is shared.



:


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 11, 2007)

The information I use came from an article I printed off in 2001, which cited several reliable and verifiable sources-including information from Hoechst(mfg. of fenbendazole), and an article by Karen Hayes, Idaho-based equine DVM,MS. I have never seen anything to contradict this information-and it was obviously written in and for the US/North America. It quite specifically calls for a 5 day DOUBLE dose, by weight, of fenbendazole, to achieve optimum kill-off of "encysted cyathostomes(small strongyle larvae)"...I have never read or seen anything that says that you will 'see' such larvae visible in the manure, though, even after 'kill-off'. Personally, I have not 'seen' ANY kind of parasite in any of my horses' manure for YEARS--but this doesn't mean they are always, or completely, parasite-free (though I can say, I have had NO bots here for a number of years now--how do I know? NEVER a bot fly, NEVER a bot egg on ANYBODY, for years! I am lucky to be in an area where only a couple of other horses are close by, and their owner has a good deworming program, as do I--so,VOILA! No bots, at least, not for now!) I believe that even a fecal is only a 'snapshot' of that particular 'batch' of manure, on that particular day, so is NOT absolute proof of the absence of worms -though it may 'prove' their PRESENCE! IMO, you really need to do all of the procedures to minimize infestation/re-infestation--such as: prompt manure removal and disposal from dry lots, proper manure spreading and pasture rotation/rest if you have pastures, not feeding off the ground, 'quarantine' of new stock and thorough deworming of such stock BEFORE they join the 'herd' in pasture or paddock--and so on---know your own circumstances, and tailor your deworming program accordingly.

The 5 day, double dose program of fenbendazole to 'get' encysted small strongyles, AND the two day, double dose program of pyrantel pamoate to 'get' tapeworms, are both recommended in the treatise I have, and are recommended for twice yearly. Because I live where it is very DRY, and gets both HOT in summer and COLD in winter, and I do ALL of the above, religiously, I do these particular programs only ONCE a year, because I feel that is sufficient for MY particular circumstances. If you live where it is more humid,have irrigated pasture, and/or it is temperate year-round, you might well need to do it twice a year. Most parasites LOVE moistness and warmth(not necessarily HEAT!), and temperate climates, but DON'T do nearly as well in very DRY climates or conditions, nor do they 'like' temp extremes of hot OR cold....though some eggs can persist for long periods of time, waiting for 'better' conditions. Against harmful parasites, it is a 'war', and we need to fight it vigilantly but with thoughtful care!

Margo


----------



## WeeOkie (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you, Margo!! You can teach an old dog new tricks! Now to order some more Panacur. :bgrin

Is the 5 day treatment more for the junior horses, or do the older ones also have encysted strongyles?

Also, at what month of age can/should you start the 5day?

Rita


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 11, 2007)

Rita, my source article does not address the age of the horse, period. Personally? I would probably not feel this would 'generally' be necessary in a horse under a year or so of age-but this is JUST a 'gut feeling'-I have NOT studied all available info about the life cycle of small strongyles, so can't really say, one way or another. My youngest horse is now 6 years old, so it hasn't been an issue here. I would recommend asking your own vet about it!

Good luck,

Margo


----------

